# Microsft HTML Workshop – CHM-Datei-Problem



## 491GT (5. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich arbeite momentan an einer CHM (HTML-Hilfedatei). Der Strukturbaum etc. steht soweit und jeder einzelne Punkt wird mit einem Video verknüpft was ich in einem neuen Fenster öffnet.

Jetzt hab ich das Problem, dass wenn sich ein Video öffnet, die rechte Seite (rechter Frame) leer bleibt und da nur "[Object]" steht. Da soll dann aber einfach eine HTML seite stehen - und zwar das ist immer ein und diesselbe, die ändert sich nicht - sozusagen die Startseite.

Das bekomme ich aber leider nicht hin, kann mir da jemand helfen und sagen wie das funktioniert?

Vielen Dank schon mal ...


----------



## Maik (5. April 2006)

Wenn der rechte Frame leer bleibt, fehlt entweder die dazugehörige HTML-Seite, oder die Referenz zu dem Dokument stimmt nicht.


----------



## 491GT (5. April 2006)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn der rechte Frame leer bleibt, fehlt entweder die dazugehörige HTML-Seite, oder die Referenz zu dem Dokument stimmt nicht.



Das ist wohl richtig und auch bekannt, nur das hilft mir nicht zur Lösung weiter ... es gibt nämlich gar keine Referenz, ich habe als Link im Strukturbaum eine .avi datei hinterlegt. Ich will ja wissen wie ich einen korrekten link schaffe, das ich im Microsoft HTML Workshop entweder 2 Links angeben kann oder alternativ die rechte Seite sich einfach nicht ändert, denn wenn ich die CHM datei starte hab ich die gewünschte "default" Seite im rechten Frame.


----------



## Maik (5. April 2006)

Da es sich hierbei anscheinend um ein anwendungsspezifisches Problem handelt, schiebe ich den Thread ins Forum für "Windows & Office Produkte".


----------

